#  Der kleine Patient >   IgG auf Milcheiweiß erhöht >

## quaks

Hallo 
Bei Töchterchen wurde ein Bluttest gemacht - neben den üblichen Verdächtigen (großes Blutbild, Elektrolyte - btw. aber kein pH-Wert  :Zwinker:  ) auch die Immunglobiline.
IgA, IgM und IgE sind ok - auch alle Allergietest auf IgE sind negative. Aber der IgG ist leicht erhöt und der IgG auf Milcheiweiß-Antikörper ist deutlich erhöht.  :Sad:  
Nachdem ich mich heute durchs Netz gegoogle't hab aber letztlich mehr Frage und keine Antworten gefunden hab, hab ich es aufgegeben.  
Lt. KiA soll ich die nächsten zwei Wochen auf Milchprodukte bei ihr verzichten - und genau da greift jetzt meine Frage - reicht es ein weitesgehend - oder sollte man für die 2 Testwochen streng und konsequent auch auf Spuren von Milch verzichten? 
Im Netz hab ich leider nur ein Wirrwar aus somonymhafter Benutzung von Begriffen wie Alelrgie, Intolleran, Unverträglichkeit -in jeglicher Kombination mit Lactose, Milch, Milcheiweiß, Kuhmilch .... *arghhh* gefunden und eine Diskussion über die Wertigkeit von IgG-Werten *kopf qualmt* 
Und nein ich habe nichts bezahlt und ich habe keine Liste mit Lebensmittel erhalten die ich meiden soll - sonder nur innerhalb aller anderen üblichen Blutwerte den Wert auf Milcheiweiß ganz allgemein. 
Achso - Töchtercherin hat natürlich auch keine eindeutigen Symptome die auf eine Nahrunsmittelunverträglichkeit oder allergie deuten. Nur der Reflux von Magensaft könnte darauf hinweisen - aber den kann ich von außen schlecht beurteilen. 
vg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Normalerweise macht sich eine Milcheiweißallergie durch starke Blähungen, Völlegefühl, Übelkeit, Durchfälle, etc. bemerkbar.  
Wenn dein Kinderarzt meint, du solltest mal 2 Wochen auf Milcheiweiß verzichten, dann würde ich das 2 Wochen mal konsequent machen.
Also keine Milch, Joghurt, Quark, Käse, Milchpulver, etc. 
Aber ein rein erhöhter IgG Wert ist noch kein Grund zur Beunruhigung  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## quaks

> Also keine Milch, Joghurt, Quark, Käse, Milchpulver, etc.

 ach nee? *zwinker* 
Mein Frage ging eigentlich mehr in die Richtung - Milch...zusätze in nicht so eindeutigen Milchprodukten. Z.B. Milchpulver im Soßenbinder, Milcheiweiß in der Mayo, Milchzusätze in Wurst etc. 
Hälst du das für übertrieben oder für die zwei Wochen durchaus sinnig? 
Wegen beunruhigen - da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber nein ich glaub da nicht wirklich dran - aber wer weiß schon immer alles so genau  :Smiley:  
vg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

Also was Milchpulver in Soßenbindern oder in Mayo angeht, ich glaub das ist ein wenig zu viel des Guten. 
Um da eine Reaktion bei Unverträglichkeit hervorzurufen müsste dein Töchterchen schon die halbe Soßenschüssel austrinken, die paar Löffel zum essen machen da nichts. Ist ja nur in kleinen Mengen, wenn überhaupt im Soßenbinder, etc.

----------


## Obelix1962

Da schellen bei mir aber die Alarmglocken  :Patsch:  
schaut Euch mal die http://enius.de/allergien/getreideallergie.html an
oder alternativ http://enius.de/allergien/kuhmilchallergie.html 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Rein auf Grund von "Tests", ob nun Blut oder Allergietest, lässt sich erst einmal nicht viel sagen.
Erst wenn eine Allergie Symptome macht, muss man handeln.
Es gibt zum Beispiel ewig viele Menschen, die bei einem Allergietest (PRICK) auf einige Allergene "sensibel" reagieren, dass heißt es bilden sich Quaddeln, auch wenn diese Menschen ihr ganzes Leben nie Probleme haben oder hatten.

----------


## Petra24

Hallo, 
wenn Sie wirklich wissen wollen ob Ihre Tochter eine Milcheiweiß- allergie hat, dann mach Sie doch einen Wasserstofftest. Da gehen Sie mit ihrer Tochter nüchtern hin, da trinkt Ihre Tochter ein Glas voll, Milcheiweiß, dann wird in so einem Röhchen gepustet wie beim Alkohltest ( Wasserstofftest),das wird jede 1/2 Std. bis zu 6 x duchgeführt danach kann der Arzt sagen ob Ihre Tochter drauf reagiert und wie hoch die Reaktion ist.
Gruß Petra24

----------


## aquahorst

Tag zusammen,
ich bin Heilpraktiker und ich beschäftige mich seit langem ausführlich mit Allergiediagnostik, und habe lange gebraucht um die Unterschiede zu kaiperen.
Zunächst einmal gibt es grundlegende Unterschiede zwischen
1. echten Allergien vom Typ  IG E / Ig G4 und 
2.sog. Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten vom Typ Ig G und 
3.Nahrungsmittelintoleranzen wie die Lactoseintoleranz. 
Allergien merkt man deutlich: kurz nach Kontakt mit dem Allergen entwickeln sich Beschwerden.
Bei Intoleranzen ist es ähnlich: Typisch für Lactose Intoleranz wären Beschwerden wie Durchfall, Bauchkrämpfe nach dem Genuß von Milchzucker (Milch, Joghurt, Käse..)
Bei Unverträglichkeiten zeigen sich die Symptome uncharakteristisch. Es enstehen Entzündungen an anderer Stelle im Körper, durch die Ablagerung dieser Antigen-Antikörper-Komplexe. Kranheiten wie ADS, Rheuma, Migräne, Fibromyalgie ...stehen im Verdacht dadurch verursacht zu werden.
Bei jeder dieser Formen gilt es zunächst mal das Allergen strikt zu meiden. 
Woran man nichts machen kann ist die primäre LactoseIntoleranz, was man mit dem Atemtest und anschließendem Gentest testen kann.
Eine echte Allergie vom Typ Ig E ist auf das Eiweiß gerichtet und nicht auf den Zucker (Lactose). Naturheilkundlich behandelbar. es liegt eine Störung der Schleimhäute vor. 
Eine Unverträglichketi vom Typ Ig G ist einen zeitlich begrenzte Erscheinung und kann bei strikter Meidung nach ca 1/2 Jahr wieder konsumiert werden, sofern die Ursache behandelt wird. Häufig ist der Darm daran beteiligt. Aus unterciedlichsten Gründen kann es zu Entzündungen im Darm kommen, wodurch die Schleimhaut durchläsiger wird. ich empfehle eine Stuhlprobe um ein sog. leaky-gut-syndrom zu diagnostizeren. 
Mfg aquahorst

----------


## Pianoman

> ich bin Heilpraktiker und ich beschäftige mich seit langem ausführlich mit Allergiediagnostik, und habe lange gebraucht um die Unterschiede zu kaiperen.

 Liegt es möglicherweise daran, dass Ihre "Ausbildung" so etwas Fundamentales, wie Unterscheidung der verschiedenen Immunglobuline nicht vermittelt ?  Ärzte lernen so etwas jedenfalls schon, bevor sie auf Patienten losgelassen werden.  Haben Sie eigentlich schon Nahrungsmittelallergien therapiert, als Sie noch nicht in der Lage waren, Allergien von Intoleranzen oder Unverträglichkeiten zu unterscheiden ?   Wären Sie so nett, dass "leaky-gut-Syndrom" etwas genauer zu beschreiben ?  Pianoman

----------


## quaks

> Hallo, 
> wenn Sie wirklich wissen wollen ob Ihre Tochter eine Milcheiweiß- allergie hat, dann mach Sie doch einen Wasserstofftest. Da gehen Sie mit ihrer Tochter nüchtern hin, da trinkt Ihre Tochter ein Glas voll, Milcheiweiß, dann wird in so einem Röhchen gepustet wie beim Alkohltest ( Wasserstofftest),das wird jede 1/2 Std. bis zu 6 x duchgeführt danach kann der Arzt sagen ob Ihre Tochter drauf reagiert und wie hoch die Reaktion ist.
> Gruß Petra24

 
Hallo Petra 
Es ging ja nicht um einer echten Allergie - nur um die Frage einer Unverträglichkeit. 
Als ich das Post verfasste - vor knapp 2 jahren - war Töchterchen noch keine 2 jahre alt, selbst heute mit 3,75 Jahren ist eine Atemtest noch nicht durchführbar.  
Töchterchen selbst mag Milch in seiner normalen Form nicht sonderlich. Wir handhaben es ganz pragmatisch. Milchgetränke, Pudding, Jogurth stehen nicht auf ihren Speiseplan, Käse und Quark dagegen mag sie sehr gern. Sie darf essen was ihr bekommt und was sie mag.  
Viele Grüße
quaks

----------


## quaks

> Wären Sie so nett, dass "leaky-gut-Syndrom" etwas genauer zu beschreiben ?  Pianoman

 ohja das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Ok unsere KiÄ würde mich vermutlich der Praxis verweisen, wenn ich damit ankomme, aber ich bin ja neugierig ;-)  
übrigens: ich finde die Unterscheidung - wenn es einmal richtig erklärt wurde - nicht so schwierig und kompliziert ;-)

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Wie geht es denn der Kleinen inzwischen, ist ja nun schon länger her ;-)   
Aber möglicherweise ist ja noch etwas Info interessant wer mag :     
Das LEAKY GUT Syndrom ist eine erhöhte Permeabilität (Durchlässigkeit) der Darmschleimhaut. Normalerweise ist der Darm nicht Durchlässig für Proteine aus der Nahrung. Durch Entzündungen, Allergien und Unverträglichkeiten kann die Darmflora und die Schleimhaut des Darmes bis zu Durchlässigkeit geschädigt werden.  
Hier ein Link  zu Unverträglichkeiten Dr. Gepp http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache...=de&lr=lang_de   
Und hier etwas aus der Spezialklinik Neukirchen:   

> Die Ursache für die erhöhte Darmdurchlässigkeit liegt in einer deutlichen Darmdysbiose, die bei fast allen unseren Neurodermitispatienten vorliegt und mit einem Überschuss an fakultativ pathogenen Bakterien und Pilzen und einer Verminderung der gesunden milchsäureproduzierenden Bakterien einhergeht. In einer zusammenfassenden Studie mit 110 Neurodermitispatienten [15] konnten wir nachweisen, dass in fast 50% der untersuchten Fälle deutlich erniedrigte Werte von Laktobazillen und Bifidobakterien und eine massive Vermehrung fakultativ pathogener Keime wie hämolytische _E. coli,_ Klebsiella, Proteus, Clostridien und von Hefepilzen wie Candida und Geotrichum vorlag.
> Im Laktose-Malabsorptionstest wurden in derselben Studie signifikant erniedrigte Werte von Galaktose im Blut und im Urin der Neurodermitispatienten im Vergleich zu gesunden Kontrollpersonen nachgewiesen. Bekanntlich entsteht die vorhandene Laktose-Malabsorption durch ein Defizit der Laktaseaktivität. Darin liegt die Erklärung für die verbreitete Intoleranzreaktion der Neurodermitispatienten gegen Zucker und Zuckerprodukte.
> Es handelt sich hier um eine Art pseudoallergischer Reaktion, verursacht durch einen sekundären Dissaccharidasenmangel, die sich in Durchfall, Darmkoliken, Migräne, Hautrötungen und Ödem äussern kann. Die nichtverdauten und nichtgespaltenen Zuckerarten dienen im Darm einer starken Vermehrung von pathogenen Bakterien und vor allem von Pilzen. _Candida albicans_ und hämolytische _E. coli_ sind die wichtigsten Hemmer der Laktaseaktivität

 weiterlesen? http://www.spezialklinik-neukirchen....l/alergo_r.htm

----------

